# "I'm Just VERY Hungry"



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Got another call from Shi a little while ago asking if I would like to accompany her on 'another' rescue. Sure, why not. 

This little darling was found in a hallway at one of our local malls. A fellow who works at Animal Kingdom (a pet shop within the mall) found the little guy & brought him to the store for safe keeping.

Somehow Shi got a call about him.

We get to the pet shop & are escorted to the back room where this guy was huddled in a corner of a cage. I reached in to pick him up & he immediately started squeaking & didn't finish until his little crop was full. 

We brought him to my place & got him fed. And did he eat!

I wanted to get a couple pictures so asked Shi if she'd like to feed him. I think she had as much fun feeding him as he had eating. 

She will update whenever she logs on.

Such an adorable & active little squeaker.

*Here are a couple pictures*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great rescue!! Ummmmmmm, are there supposed to be pictures? 
OH, never mind.......they were there when I posted this.

What a doll baby! He's standing up straight and tall so he can eat more!! LOL


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Great rescue!!
> * *Ummmmmmm, are there supposed to be pictures? *
> 
> OH, never mind.......they were there when I posted this.
> ...


* You weren't supposed to notice that, Renee. 
I must have hit the submit button rather than the preview button & I was hurrying to get the pictures posted before anyone noticed. Guess I wasn't fast enough.  

** He sure is. 

*** While I was putting some formula in the nipple he was practically walking over my hands to get to the FOOD. He was one hungry little squeaker.

As soon as Shi put him in the carrier to take him to her place, he nestled right down for an afternoon nap.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So Shi took the little bugger home? Me thinks she needs to find a bigger apartment!! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Why, he is just a baby! Cute as a button and the age that I absolutely adore. I I'm so glad Shi will have the pleasure of raising this sweet baby with Cindy's great help. You ladies did real good! 

Cindy, thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> * *So Shi took the little bugger home?*
> 
> ** *Me thinks she needs to find a bigger apartment!!* LOL


* Yep. I can no longer take anymore in. 

**  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Boy, wasn't that a funny place to find a squeaker! D'ya' think he just walked through the front door and down the way until somebody finally asked him what he was doin' in there?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job...again, you two! 
Nona's right...a rescuer/rehabber's job is never done!'


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Boy, wasn't that a funny place to find a squeaker! D'ya' think he just walked through the front door and down the way until somebody finally asked him what he was doin' in there?
> 
> Pidgey


I was wondering that too and one so tiny! If he was a week or so older, I MIGHT understand how it could happen, but this one is SO young......makes ya wonder if someone "put" him there?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Why, he is just a baby!
> * *Cute as a button and the age that I absolutely adore. *
> 
> ** *I'm so glad Shi will have the pleasure of raising this sweet baby with Cindy's great help.* You ladies did real good!
> ...


* I do as well. 

** They're fun to raise at that age. 
Although I can no longer board any birds, I told her if she runs into any trouble I'll be happy to help. 

*** I thought it would be fun to post a couple of him eating. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another great rescue, ladies, and a most adorable baby pij! Thanks for the pictures, Cindy! Will be looking forward to updates from Shi and more pics when that's possible!

Terry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Cindy & Shi........THE INCREDIBLE - UNSTOPABLE - RESCUE TEAM

You ladies are amazing.!!! I'ts about one a week now. Shi is definately going to need a larger apartment at this rate.

This baby is so precious. Mr Squeaks is in for some real competition with this little one for sure. Maybe he should be called "Squeaks Jr."

Thank you both for all that you do.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Shi, this is getting really serious now. I truly believe you need to get Cindy & Kippy to help you go shopping for a sofa bed for your living room. You may not think your bones are so old but just you wait until you try getting up after bunking on the living room floor a couple nights.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Gotta add my congrats & thanks to you both as well  That guy/gal is sooooooo tiny!! Glad to see s/he has a good appetite though - that's very encouraging  Thanks for posting the pictures Cindy.

Shi - I agree - you ARE going to need a bigger apt. soon  Hope everyone there is adjusting well!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable! From the look of those pics that lil booger doesn't have a face  Shi should rig up one of those good old horsey type feedbags on that lil one. Good luck raising you new "guest", you're going to need all you Scorpio powers to resist keeping him on full time


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very adorable! What a lucky little pidge. He looks like he'll do just fine eating!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> As soon as Shi put him in the carrier to take him to her place, he nestled right down for an afternoon nap.


Ah, how cute!

Pictures are adorable. Would have loved a picture of the aftermath of the feeding frenzy.

Shi, thought about a two bedroom apartment?

Animal Kingdom


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Ah, how cute!
> 
> Pictures are adorable.
> *Would have loved a picture of the aftermath of the feeding frenzy.*
> ...


Of Shi or the baby?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Veeerry fuuny, verry funny..

I think Aussie's visit to Dr. Funk and my newspaper relationship with Cage World is now getting me phone calls!!

Lady called me the other day about finding a banded pij in her swimming pool. Unfortunately, the pigeon died the day I talked to her. I was able to find the owner through my contact with Dennis, who races pigeons and helped me with Squeaks when I first found him.

The squeaker is named *Marlin,* after Marlin Perkins of Wild Kingdom fame. The people who found him took him to their pet store called Animal Kingdom...well, _Animal_ Kingdom led my thoughts to _Wild_ Kingdom and then to Marlin....TA DA!

Don't think Marlin was "placed." I understand there is an alleyway between buildings and Marlin was found there yesterday morning. LUCKILY, I was off HUEY to get the message! The employee said he was leaving at 2:00 so I had to leave my lunch until later! He was panicking because the store wasn't allowed to take in a bird like that and he was doing his best to find someone to take him before he left. Luckily, Cindy was available to help. SURE APPRECIATED THAT AND SO DID MARLIN!

I fed him last night and this morning. I had _hoped_ that maybe one of my other pijies would be interested in feeding him like Malio did with Cindy's squeaker...no such luck! Marlin is a VERY enthusiastic eater and the nipple method works great but _messssy!_ I add a few small seeds and he doesn't seem to mind...gobbles anything I give to him!

And, Nona, my living room sofa is very comfortable for sleeping but don't need it yet!

Just so happens that KIPPY and I bought new cages the other day. I had Aussie in mind but she still seems content in her small cage standing on her brick. She may be moving into roomier quarters soon, though! 

My bedroom may be flying training central for Aussie and Marlin with Dom and Gimie. We'll see...

Hugs
Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!!!! What a little cutie and how refreshing that he is such a wonderful eater and KNOWS where to get it!! 

Thanks for rescuing him, Cindy and Shi.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *Pictures are adorable. Would have loved a picture of the aftermath of the feeding frenzy.*





AZWhitefeather said:


> *Of Shi or the baby?*





mr squeaks said:


> *Veeerry fuuny, verry funny*..




Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Originally Posted by AZWhitefeather
> Of Shi or the baby?


Both of course!





> Just so happens that KIPPY and I bought new cages the other day.


Everything happens for a reason Shi. 

The one I got has been occupied from day one. Great price to, if I had the money I would have bought two or more.

It's at the point I don't even put these cages and carriers away anymore. I just clean them and set'm up for the next one. It's been crazy lately.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Update - update!!! Shi - we need an update on how little Marlin is doing. How's everyone getting along?


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I second that motion!!! Updates and pictures of everyone....the whole crew...PLEASE

How is Squeaks handling all of his new friends????

Regards,
Louise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks just went back into "daddy" mode. He's just doin' his thing. 

Dom and Gimie still get out in mornings. Squeaks & cats stay with me in the living room.

Aussie and Marlin are on the balcony. Marlin is still in my cat carrier which opens from the top and side. I place the door facing Aussie so he can see her.

Aussie is molting and losing those nasty feathers!! DOING GREAT!! She's a beauty. Hope to let her fly in the bedroom but want to buy a long handled net first. I think she will be flying better than Gimie. 

Hopefully, Cindy will be willing to take a few more update pictures!

I'm pretty sure Marlin is a male...you've heard the saying: "the way to a male's heart is through his stomach!" Well, Marlin is a bottomless stomach!! That bird can EAT!! AND, so enthusiastically!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Marlin is still in my cat carrier which opens from the top and side. *
> 
> * *Hopefully, Cindy will be willing to take a few more update pictures!*
> 
> Shi


*  
I told you this evening I would be happy to get some updated photos of Marlin.
Are we having a senior moment here?   

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I told you this evening I would be happy to get some updated photos of Marlin.
> Are we having a senior moment here?


 LOL!

More senior moments........................
I had one yesterday and I actually had one today now that I think about it. For some reason I like to put *everything* in the microwave.

*We should start a sticky on the senior moments we have.*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *
> I told you this evening I would be happy to get some updated photos of Marlin.
> Are we having a senior moment here?
> 
> Cindy


Sorry, the words did not come out right...really meant to say...Cindy has graciously consented to take some update pictures.

THANKS, CINDY!! Marlin is ready for his close up...as long as there is FOOD! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> **More senior moments*........................
> I had one yesterday and I actually had one today now that I think about it.
> 
> ** *For some reason I like to put everything in the microwave.*
> ...


* Don't ya just love 'em? 

**  

*** I could probably fill up a whole page. 

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those baby tail feathers are absolutely adorable! Looking forward to updates photos!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Shi,

What a great rescue! Marlin is adorable and that picture of him standing on his toes to gulp his food has got to be in the next photo contest. 

You are acquiring quite a nice little family. 

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Marlin's updated photos*

These photos were taken about a hour ago right before lunch 

*2008-08-22*










*2008-08-22*


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Certainly took you long enough to get ''into'' it, Shi ... but you have become a terrific Pigeon Mommy. Now if you could convince Squeaks that the little one is HIS ... maybe you could get some help raising the baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Marlin is such a cutie. What DOES Squeaks think about the baby?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OOhhhhh, how cute. 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, thank you so much. Marlin looks wonderful. Our Shi sure is a good mommy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, thank you so much.
> Marlin looks wonderful. Our Shi sure is a good mommy.


You're welcome, Maggie.  
It's always fun to get pictures of the little ones. 

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous set of wings you have there, Marlin. Won't be long before your zipping around!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the new photos, Cindy! Marlin is quite the cutie, and I'll bet Shi is loving every minute of raising him.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Very cute! and Marlin sure knows how to pose for the camera.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> These photos were taken about a hour ago right before lunch


Meant to ask .. whose lunch .. yours and Shi's .. or Marlin's ?? 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Meant to ask .. whose lunch .. yours and Shi's .. or *Marlin's* ??
> 
> Terry


Cindy and I had just returned from enjoying our lunch.

Cindy has pics of Marlin enjoying his!! What a glutton!! 

AND, today, he drank water on his own AND, at dinner, he ate a few seeds *on his own!!* I am so excited! He'll be moving to the BIG PIJ cage!!

Squeaks just ignores *every*body, except me. He just returned to "daddy" mode, so is on his nest almost all day!

MANY THANKS FOR THE PICTURES, CINDY!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> * *AND, today, he drank water on his own* AND, at dinner, he ate a few seeds on his own!! *I am so excited!*
> 
> ** *He'll be moving to the BIG PIJ cage!!*
> 
> ...


* It was great. After Marlin was settled in the carrier I suggested putting a little water in there for him. 
Shi wasn't too sure about that idea but decided to give it a try.

Marlin was standing right by where she placed the water. He stuck his beak in & began drinking like a pro.  
Too bad I had already put my camera away because the surprised look on Shi's face would have been a priceless photo. 

I'm glad to hear he's beginning to eat some of the seeds on his own.

** Yep! He's ready for the BIG bird cage. 

*** You're welcome.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*2008-08-22, Marlin having lunch*


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

He's absolutely adorable -- and what an appetite! Shi, watch out he doesn't end up the same size as Georgina's bunny!!!


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

I hope this works!











B.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great caption 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It's amaing how BIG their Wings are at that age...

When they are just standing there, it does not seem so, but when they spread their Wings out or are flapping, Wow...


Little stubby Tail..


How sweet...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute photo and caption!  Let's have some more, please!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Baya, that was great. More please.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh s/hes so cute. And young. Wonder how he got into the mall. Thanks for posting the pictures Cindy. Shi, keep us updated, and with more pictures please. Pete's right. Think this one is gonna need a feedbag. At least getting him to eat, won't be a problem. LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PIC WITH CAPTION, BAYA!

At this point, Marlin's tail has GROWN and has a dark bar across the bottom. He's a "dark" pij with bars on his wings but with a checked pattern on the rest of the wings. His beak is black as are his eyes. His wattle is just beginning to turn white. Because his legs and feet are also ALL black and very slender, his full name is now Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet!

However, I had him in the bedroom for flying exercise and now, I'm beginning to think that Marlin _maaay be a Marlene!  Just a feelin' mind you, but soooo far, my "gut instincts" have been right. We'll see. 

He's still squeaking but continues to eat and poop well. I threw seeds on the floor to get him used to pecking like the big guys do...NO problem. 

I just hope he will be OK to be released. I'm trying hard not to handle him alot, so we'll see what happens. He looks like a handsome young pij now, no longer a "baby." 

Shouldn't be long now before he can start the "release" process. 

BTW, Squeaks, Dom and Gimie are not interested. In fact, they tend to attack him. Today, Squeaks and Marlin were both out in the bedroom, but Squeaks stayed in his basket. Since Marlin wasn't "in his face," no problem.

I'm now waiting for the "croaker" stage!

I haven't been able to get him to take a bath, but since he's outside on my balcony, I spritz him in the early afternoon. Today, I WISH I had Cindy over for a picture! He lifted first one wing and then the other to make sure I spritzed him GOOD under his wings! What a GREAT picture that would have made! 

Love and Hugs
Shi_


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Today, I WISH I had Cindy over for a picture! He lifted first one wing and then the other to make sure I spritzed him GOOD under his wings! What a GREAT picture that would have made!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi


How bout you go buy yourself a camera!!  They're pretty cheap now days, unless you get the top of the line of course and are SUPER easy to use. For instance, we paid about $250 for a camera a couple of years ago. The one that had the clicking noise in the videos. Everett just bought me one, one model better than the first one for $89 on Ebay and it works like a charm. So....................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> How bout you go buy yourself a camera!!  They're pretty cheap now days, unless you get the top of the line of course and are SUPER easy to use. For instance, we paid about $250 for a camera a couple of years ago. The one that had the clicking noise in the videos. Everett just bought me one, one model better than the first one for $89 on Ebay and it works like a charm. So....................


Cindy is my "picture" guru. She takes the MOST EXCELLENT pics! *I cannot improve upon perfection.* My sister is also an outstanding photographer who lives in MD. 

However, I am NOT a photographer...my forte is POLAROID. I just bought up almost all the 600 film I could get my hands on. 

Also, I should have mentioned that even if I DID have a digital camera, I'm not sure about being able to "take and spritz" at the same time...effectively! 

So far, as long as Cindy is happy with our arrangement: she clicks, I lunch treat, I will ask her to take any pictures needed.  SO FAR, SO GOOD! 

Besides, I also get an excuse to visit her lovely birds and kitties to say HOWDY!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Very cute photo and caption!  Let's have some more, please!
> 
> Terry


Oh okay...if I must! 











B.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does he come up for air? LOL.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> * *Cindy is my "picture" guru*.
> Shi


Shi,
I'll get the new photos posted as soon as I'm feeling a little better. Sorry for the delay. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Marlin's a big boy now, moved up to seed and wine.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Marlin's a big boy now, moved up to seed and *wine*.


   

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Love it, Baya! Keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, TOO, wondered, at times, if that bird would come up for air!! I could hear him snuffling and squeaking, so figured he was OK!!

You got that picture just RIGHT, Baya! That's exactly how he acted and sounded!!  

Wiping his beak and under it with a wet washcloth was like wiping a young baby's face! He put up with it but was in a hurry to get back to EATING! 

Hope you are feeling better, Cindy!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi and Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet

P.S. Marlin gets the seeds now but KIPPY and I get to enjoy the wine!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Marlin gets the seeds now but KIPPY and I get to enjoy the wine*!


That's right. _No_ alcohol beverages served to our fine feathered friends. 


Here are a few updated photos of Marlin enjoying his visit at my place (2008/08/30)


*Showing off my wings to Kim*










*Helping Kim pick out the right tool*
(I was being watched very carefully that I just point & _NOT_ pick up any tools)










*Hummm, this looks interesting*
(I was told I could _LOOK_ but couldn't taste)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Forget the wine. Forget the little seed dish* 
(Check out my cute little *black* feet










*This has been quite an exhausting, BUT enjoyable, day!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling youngster! Thanks for the new photos!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What an adorable little guy. In the last shot he looks tuckered out - or, maybe he snuck in a sip.  Cindy the pictures were great as well as the captions.

Shi, you have done a marvelous job raising Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet. He is cute as a button.


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

*For Your Viewing Pleasure....*





















That is one content pijie! Good pictures Cindy!

B.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures and Great captions!!


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

So cute. Cute little feet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those were great shots, and I love the captions. Perfect. I really like his cute little black feet too. Does he know he's a celebrity? I see you got him a larger feed bag also. Bet he loves it. LOL.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Love the pictures. Love the captions.

Those little black feet are soooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are wonderful pictures of Marlin Darlin Blackfeet. He is quite the exceptional pidge. And I was admiring the way his wing feathers look like someone put black rickrack along the edges. Most unusual! Thanks for the pictures. He is a cutie.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a quick update on Marlin etc....

He continues to do well...eating and pooping...as always. I now give him exercise flying time in the bedroom for short periods of time. 

Since he will be released with Cindy's flock, I am _really_ trying not to handle him a lot! VERY difficult! 

Cindy was over the other day and I brought out the bath pan. I had to swish the water and then put him in before he would stay. This was his second pan bath. He lifted up one wing and I splashed him, then he lifted up the other wing for the same treatment! On the days that I spritz him, he does the same thing. "Under my wings, please!" he seems to say. Hopefully, Cindy and I can arrange a camera shoot when we do another bath!

MANY THANKS, AGAIN TO CINDY FOR THE PICTURES AND TO BAYA FOR THE CAPTIONS!! ALL ARE JUST GRRRREAT!!

Love and Hugs

Shi &
Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> * *Cindy was over the other day* and I brought out the bath pan. I had to swish the water and then put him in before he would stay. This was his second pan bath. He lifted up one wing and I splashed him, then he lifted up the other wing for the same treatment! On the days that I spritz him, he does the same thing. "Under my wings, please!" he seems to say.
> 
> ** *Hopefully, Cindy and I can arrange a camera shoot when we do another bath!*
> 
> ...


*  It was just yesterday.  
Marlin is _too cute_ at bath time. 

**I'm sure we can work something out. 

Cindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So why is it that we are not looking at pictures of Marlin being cute at bath time. Pictures Pleeeeeeeaaasssssssse.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> So why is it that we are not looking at pictures of Marlin being cute at bath time. Pictures Pleeeeeeeaaasssssssse.


It's _mostly_ Shi's fault.    
She didn't tell me we were stopping by her place to give marlin a bath until _after_ we left my place. 

And of course neither of us thought to go back & get the camera.  

Cindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, I'll forgive you THIS time. LOL.


----------



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

oh so THAT'S why Pudgy lifts her wings during her baths!!!! and I thought she was "giving me the wing" which is something she does when I try to pet her and she doesn't want to be pet. She'll "give me the wing" first and if I insist on trying, she gives me the "peck of doom". 

Next time I'll know to splash her under-wing area or get a bottle to spritz her with.

You guys and gals are so informative!!!

Marlin is simply adorable!! It's amazing how fast they grow. And compairing his pics to Pudgy, he's such a huge pij! Here I thought White Wings were a fairly large sized species.

What species is Marlin? I simply LOVE his coloring!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *  *It was just yesterday*.
> Marlin is _too cute_ at bath time.
> 
> **I'm sure we can work something out.
> ...


Well, gee whiz...yesterday _is/was_ just the "other" day to me...close enough...ROFL

And, yes, I WAS remiss in not asking Cindy to bring her camera! Too busy "thinking," I guess, what with a Vet appt. and then deciding what to do, how, when, etc. Guess I'm best at doing a FEW things at a time! 

I'm sure Marlin Darlin' will oblige with more "wings up!"

Hugs

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Arryndel said:


> oh so THAT'S why Pudgy lifts her wings during her baths!!!! and I thought she was "giving me the wing" which is something she does when I try to pet her and she doesn't want to be pet. She'll "give me the wing" first and if I insist on trying, she gives me the "peck of doom".
> 
> Next time I'll know to splash her under-wing area or get a bottle to spritz her with.
> 
> ...


Actually, there ARE two types of "wings up," Arryndel...One, I call Wing Fu. That's the "I mean business and don't mess with me!" 

The spritz/bath wing up is not aggressive at all...pij just wants to make sure the wing "pits" are cleaned! 

And, I see you are also familiar with the "beak strikes!" 

Yes, indeed, Marlin has become a beautiful juvenile. He's a feral baby and just happens to have black feet (as opposed to the more familiar "pinkies"), black beak and big black eyes. 

Actually, he's not a big bird, but it's hard to tell since I didn't have him next to a larger pij. His feet and legs are very slender.

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, don't you just love it when he raises his wings to be spritzed? I know I do.

We have two that will soon be released. We wanted to make sure they were water proofed so put them in the garage with pans of water in their cages. For over two hours, they stood by the pans, sometimes getting in them but just standing. Lewis spritzed them so many times I lost count plus we ran our hands through the water to let them know it was there - all to no avail. Little devils never attempted to bathe. However, with all the spritzing, we found they are indeed already waterproof so that is no longer a worry. We'll try them again today.

Now, our little sweetheart Vinnie will sail in feet first every time he sees a little water in a pan - never mind even that it may be dishwater with soap in it and i then have to lift him out and he is back in it before I can empty the water. That boy sure loves a bath. Course, he loves everything!  I don't know what we ever did without him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, Maggie...Vinnie sounds sooooo adorable and an absolute character!! Every pigeon person should have a "Vinnie" in their life!!

Well, water does roll off Marlin, so I'm not worried. But, when I put him in the bath water, he just hops right back out. Now, whether that's because he doesn't truly _want_ a bath, I don't know. Sooo, THEN, I have to water swish and put him back in. _Usually,_ seeing "momma" playing in the water, he will start the festivities!  

I think that not spritzing all the time helps too. But, yes, when I do spritz, I get the biggiest kick out of seeing him raising those wings! The first time he did so, I started laughing so hard, I almost couldn't spritz! 

Wishing ALL THE BEST TO THE RELEASEES!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THE TIME HAS COME...and gone...

YES, TODAY WAS THE *"DAY"!! MARLIN WAS RELEASED!!*

Bright and early I went over to Cindy's to be there when Marlin was released with her feral flock. 

All went well. Once out of the cage, he flew to the roof and sat getting his "bearings," I'm sure. 

Two things about Marlin, he has BLACK feet and legs AND a band.

I hope he finds mate, eventually among the lovely ferals. Then, again, I have a few ferals in front of my apartment. I'll KNOW if Marlin is one of them! I'm not THAT far away from Cindy!

Bon voyage, my lovely Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet! I wish you love and a long healthy life!!

BTW, I _think_ Marlin may be a HEN...

Love and Hugs and a HUGE THANK YOU TO CINDY!!

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> THE TIME HAS COME...and gone...
> 
> YES, TODAY WAS THE *"DAY"!! MARLIN WAS RELEASED!!*
> 
> ...


It was my pleasure & you're quite welcome. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Shi, I feel for you. It is so hard letting go. We released two of ours last weekend and I'm still worrying about them.

Big hug to you.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the successful release! Way to go, Marlin!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh Shi, I feel for you. It is so hard letting go. We released two of ours last weekend and I'm still worrying about them.
> 
> Big hug to you.


I wish YOUR releasees all the best too, Maggie!!

Just SOOOO HARD, for those who raise babies and then set them free!! One is torn between wanting to keep them "safe" and letting them fly free with others of their kind... *SIGH*

I noticed that Marlin, besides having his band, was the ONLY one with black feet! So even among those who resemble him, he will be easy to spot. I still wonder about the black legs and feet...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Shi,

Can I just say, I've loved following this story and along with everyone else, wish Marlin and lovely life. May he/she get lots of piggie love and scritches along the way.

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

amyable said:


> Shi,
> 
> Can I just say, I've loved following this story and along with everyone else, wish Marlin and lovely life. May he/she get lots of piggie love and scritches along the way.
> 
> Janet


MANY THANKS, Janet, for your kind words!

From now on, I think that Marlin's love and scritches are gonna have to come from another pij..._preferably_ a HEN and MATE... 

Of course, I will be checking with Cindy to see if Marlin is staying around with her group! I sure hope so...unless, he flies over to visit my area!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

